# Help…. Sidewalls?!? roof replaced. How is this waterproofed?



## KYB (10 mo ago)

Our roof was replaced. 1920’s house with aluminum siding. 2 layers of roof removed: cedar shake + asphalt. All new plywood also replaced. Huge gap left. What am I looking at? Is the wood under siding the original siding? It’s like this on 7 sidewalls. How is this wood protected from water and rot? Is there any way they could have reused the old flashing? If so where is it? We wanted new flashing they said the used the old flashing. How can we tell what was actually used? They want to cover it up with aluminum edges…


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you get a closer pic? It looks like we're seeing the original wall sheathing boards, but I'm not 100% sure on that. If there is no flashing there, you will find out quick during the next rain.


----------



## KYB (10 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Can you get a closer pic? It looks like we're seeing the original wall sheathing boards, but I'm not 100% sure on that. If there is no flashing there, you will find out quick during the next rain.


----------



## KYB (10 mo ago)




----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I see it now, the old original flashing is behind the boards, which are the original siding clapboards. Why they couldn't slip new step flashing behind the alum siding is beyond me.


----------



## KYB (10 mo ago)

I agree! I’m worried about the condition of the original flashing and how it was reused when they replaced all of the plywood. Was it nailed to the original plywood and then they remained it to the new plywood? I’m in shock.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I hope you havn't paid them yet.


----------



## rexroof (11 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> I see it now, the old original flashing is behind the boards, which are the original siding clapboards. Why they couldn't slip new step flashing behind the alum siding is beyond me.


Because siding is water shedding, not waterproof.


----------

